# Digital Research DR-2800??



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. I found a guy in my town selling these speakers. I am wondering if they are Excellent, Average or good speakers?

How much would I pay for them? He says it has a sub in them. They look in good condition. I am going to check them out this evening. thx.[​IMG]


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Run away as fast as you can. These are well known "White Van" scam speakers.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow so you can get ribbon tweets on white van speakers now? Keeping up with the times it seems....


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think that's a ribbon...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

nova said:


> Yeah, I don't think that's a ribbon...




In the fuzzy picture it looks like someone quartered a soup can and stuck it in there.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

nova said:


> Yeah, I don't think that's a ribbon...


So it just looks like one? Not just a cheap one? :sarcastic:


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

lololol. Thx guys. I did not bother with them.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Look at the photo here and you can see the tweeter better.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

nova said:


> Look at the photo here and you can see the tweeter better.



LOL! That's sneaky! Thanks....


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

madeinchina.com? Wow, I can actually hear those in their graves who built this country rolling over. They get to pollute the earth to death by making this junk, and hen again when it hits the landfill. Awesome...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtraudt (2 mo ago)

Amazing: you get 14 !!! speakers and firewood all for typically $100 (list price on Marketplace). Probably can know down the price a bit more. Wonder what junkyard pays for 14 magnets???


----------

